# regarding XM equipment for my Alpine deck...help me!



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Long time no post....how's it going guys?

So I've finally decided to get XM for my car. I have an XM-ready Alpine deck (model CDA-9827), so I can connect the deck directly to the XM unit.

I went to a small, local car audio shop earlier today without much knowledge of XM equipment. The salesman said that the tuner (I think he said the tuner) that is adaptable with Alpine decks stopped being produced a few months ago and that I'd able to get it off eBay only. *BUT* he then said that he had a used tuner from his own car that he was looking to get rid of because he changed his stereo 4 weeks ago. He said he would cut me a deal, which included the equipment, antenna, and installation all for $110. He showed me the tuner and it seemed to be in good condition, and he assured me that it works just fine. The tuner was gray and much larger than the XM tuners I'd seen on the XM website earlier, which were black. Being unfamiliar with the equipment and afraid that I was being ripped off, I told the guy to hold onto the tuner and that I would come back tomorrow afternoon to have it installed.

I went to Circuit City directly after and the salesman there said the same thing about the Alpine equipment no longer in production, and that the $110 deal was a very good deal indeed.

Here is the XMDirect equipment I need according to the XM website: http://www.xmradio.com/xm_direct/aftermarket.jsp
The tuner box there looks nothing like the tuner box the guy showed me earlier. And what's this about the equipment not being adaptable with Alpine decks? It says right there that the XMDALP100 digital adapter works with my deck.

I'm confused. Exactly what equipment do I need to have XM in my car? Am I getting ripped off? Can someone PLEASE point me in the right direction here? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Found some better pics for you guys.

Terk XM Direct XMDALP100 Alpine Adapter Kit

XM Direct XMD1000 Universal XM Satellite Radio Tuner

Are these 2 products what I need?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Well I did some research and decided to go along with the deal. It was installed and activated yesterday and everything seems to be in good order. I found out that the Alpine TUA-T020XM tuner that they installed used to go for $299.99 retail when it was still in production...so I'd say I got a damn good deal.

My first impression of XM was that the sound quality is a bit disappointing. I was expecting "high quality" sound, as advertised, but the treble seems to be muffled, even with the treble maxed out on my Alpine deck. The sound quality simply does not compare to when I pop in an MP3 CD into the same deck. Hopefully the music selection makes up for the sound quality.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Kevin, I was wondering where you’ve been. 

Congrats on getting XM, it’s one of the best things I ever bought besides TiVo. The sound quality of satellite radio is really the only ‘draw back’. Just like satellite TV, there are bandwidth limitations and the more channels the more compression the worse the quality. I only have experience with plug and play units. At home I have the Delphi SkyFi for XM and an Audiovox PNP2 for Sirius, Sirius sounds more rich, better bass, and less compressed then XM on Music channels, on talk they sound about the same. In my truck I have the Roady 2, and sound quality is great though both the tape adaptor and built in wireless FM modulator, definitely not CD quality though, but I usually use the tape adaptor. The FM mod sounds pretty good, but being the midst of three DMAs (Buffalo, Rochester & Toronto) it’s hard to find an FM frequency that’s doesn’t get interference from other stations. A direct wire head unit, like you have will produce the best possible sound from satellite radio.

For me it’s more about content the sound quality. Between XM, Sirius and Music choice I have access to a total of 168 (173 when I get cable back) commercial free, FCC free music channels.


----------

